#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  The Dude Server Windows

## thiagoferreira

Pessoal alguém tem ou sabe onde encontro a ultima versão do the dude server para windows ?

----------


## DaviViaNet

aqui >>>https://mikrotik.com/download

----------


## thiagoferreira

No site não encontra mais a versão server para Windows ....

----------


## DaviViaNet

na verdade não existe versão server para windows!
É dude client que vai no windows.
versões server é só para as rb's com suporte a dude e x86.

----------


## thiagoferreira

> Há sim o TheDude para Windows (digo o Server), eu uso. A Mikrotik descontinuou esse serviço, segunda-feira posto aqui o arquivo para download. 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Obrigado amigooOoo ... no aguardo .

----------


## alexrock

Virtualiza o chr pra rodar o dude. Fica absurdamente mais estável que a versão Windows.

Enviado de meu LG-K350 usando Tapatalk

----------


## thiagoferreira

Essa eu ainda naum tinha ouvido... fala mais sobre o assunto pra nós amigo.

Enviado via SM-J500M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## alexrock

O que é: https://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:CHR

Como instalar: https://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manua...x_installation

Enviado de meu LG-K350 usando Tapatalk

----------


## eduardomazolini

Eu também uso a versão Windows ainda

Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk

----------


## brunozerves

> na verdade não existe versão server para windows!
> É dude client que vai no windows.
> versões server é só para as rb's com suporte a dude e x86.


Como o @*ab5x2* falou! Existe sim o TheDude Server pra Windows. Depois vejo se tenho algo guardado...

----------


## magnorm

> O que é: https://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:CHR
> 
> Como instalar: https://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manua...x_installation
> 
> Enviado de meu LG-K350 usando Tapatalk


Vou testar. Obrigado pela dica

Enviado via Lenovo A2016b30 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## portalink

> O que é: https://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:CHR
> 
> Como instalar: https://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manua...x_installation
> 
> Enviado de meu LG-K350 usando Tapatalk


Vou testar aqui tambem, depois comento o resultado.

----------


## thiagoferreira

> Há sim o TheDude para Windows (digo o Server), eu uso. A Mikrotik descontinuou esse serviço, segunda-feira posto aqui o arquivo para download. 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


 Boa tarde parceiro ....

Vc ficou de olhar se tem o the dude para windows, para mandar para nos ...

----------


## alexrock

Tive varios problemas com a versão windows, incluindo perda de todos os dados com bd corrompido (mais de uma vez). Com ele virtualizado nunca tive problemas...

----------


## arrjnet

Segue link de todas as versoes incluidos as para Ruindows ...hehehehe

http://mikrotik.c4.hu/!dude/


Abço

----------


## thiagoferreira

Obg parceiro

----------


## portalink

Rapaz, to ficando velho, não to conseguindo instalar o CHR no VMWare, ta virtualizado com slackware, o VM não acha o arquivo no cd/dvd.

----------

